# Coyote rounds



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

question for all you coyote guys, I have a bunch of FMJ bullets for my AR, would it be best to pick up a different bullet if I want to go after coyotes, or will they deliver enough damage to put down a dog (Assuming I find one)?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

If you use the FMJs, you will find that coyotes can and will run to the next county before dying. That being said, I would pick a different bullet. Anything that expands will cause more damage than the little hole FMJs make. If you don't care about the hide, any hollow point bullet will work well, though personally, I prefer soft points and ballistic tips on 'yotes.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

That's what I figured. Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

They might work if you were lucky enough to give a dog a Texas Heart Shot (up the bum). But I'd say it isnt worth it.

If you have some brass, I'll load up some Barnes TSX bullets for you


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I have brass. I am building my collection so I can start reloading, just haven't got to the point where I feel I have enough brass just yet. I have several hundred rounds, and I want several hundred more before I start reloading. 

That being said, should I go heavier than the 55 grain bullets? I have never been a big coyote hunter, the only one I have ever shot was with my 300 WSM.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have a suggestion there HCF (cuz I suck at callin yotes). But I have some 53gr Barnes TSXs that I would be happy to give you to give a try. Trade me 20 pieces of brass to replace the 20 pieces I will give you and I will load them up for you


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I would love to work out that trade. And I know that brass is a lot cheaper than the bullets plus the cost of powder, and then there is the time to load them.....So I would be willing to double the brass in trade. 

Problem is that I am heading out to the Book Cliffs tomorrow afternoon. I was planning on bringing along my AR just in case.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

55gr and lighter work great. The heavier rounds tend to punch deeper before expanding, and since a coyote's body is only a few inches thick, a faster expansion transfers more energy making them deader...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Shoot... I dunno if I can get them loaded up that quickly.

I know that I could get them done Friday evening, but I have some committments tonight


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

No worries. I am headed back out in a few weeks too. Load them up when you have time and we will figure it out before I head back out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You know.... If memory serves me correct, I may have some already loaded up. I will check when I get home tonight


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Let me know


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I use 55gr soft point sierra gamekings, they are fairly inexpensive and kill coyotes quite well. They shoot tight groups


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I ran to cabelas at lunch and grabbed a box of 55gr softpoints to take with me. Now I just need to get a couple dogs to pay for my scouting trip!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know for sure but aren't the FMJ's on the "please don't use until the fire season is over" list? Might want to check before you use them out there in this dry summer, or just don't use them just in case.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I don't know for sure but aren't the FMJ's on the "please don't use until the fire season is over" list? Might want to check before you use them out there in this dry summer, or just don't use them just in case.


I believe it is steel core ammo that is banned. FMJ that is lead core is fine.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know for sure but aren't the FMJ's on the "please don't use until the fire season is over" list? Might want to check before you use them out there in this dry summer, or just don't use them just in case.
> ...


that was my understanding as well. That and tracer rounds.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

While "googling"...is that a real word now?..around looking for a little more info, I found this youtube video...not really relevant but pretty amusing anyway...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> While "googling"...is that a real word now?..around looking for a little more info, I found this youtube video...not really relevant but pretty amusing anyway...


So thats how all the fires are getting started.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> If you don't care about the hide, any hollow point bullet will work well, though personally, I prefer soft points and ballistic tips on 'yotes.


Not true. I load a Hornady 52 gr BTHP for my AR because 95% of the time I get a small hole in and nothing coming out. The bullet comes apart inside and destroys the organs. If you hit the shoulder with any bullet (except FMJ) it will make a big hole.



BPturkeys said:


> I don't know for sure but aren't the FMJ's on the "please don't use until the fire season is over" list? Might want to check before you use them out there in this dry summer, or just don't use them just in case.


No they are not. Steel core is. They are different bullets. FMJ bullets like to ricochet and I would never use them for any hunting. A lot of states it is illegal to hunt with them because all the do is would animals.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Very good info for sure. As luck would have it I didn't see one to shoot at while scouting this weekend.


----------

